# problem fermenting!!!



## Samh200 (Mar 8, 2012)

its been 72hr since i put my starter in. Starting SG I thought was 1.080 yesterday its was 1.075 today its 1.074 it dont look like its doing anything.no foam no bubbles just looks like dead water sitting there. I have stirred like crazy severl times. should I make another starter? this I my second batch. I had to dump the first one. from misunderstanding the recipe. but this time I followed the recipe to the T...So does anybody have any suggestions???


----------



## chedda (Mar 8, 2012)

What kind of yeast did you use? Did you make a starter? And what's the temp?
Sounds like you should throw in a fresh packet, maybe yours was expired.


----------



## Julie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Sam, 

Sorry I didn't get back to you on your last pm. Can you post your recipe and what procedures you took?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2012)

We do need to know a few things like temp, type of yeast, and exactly what this is as in a kit or can of Vintners Harvest wine base or whatever. Did you use sulfites at all and if so how much? Was tyere any preservatives in the juice like sorbate or benzoate? Did uou use any yeast nutrient or energizer? Sorry for all the questions but we need to know this stuff to diagnose. This soujds to me like you either have cold temp and or used Red Star Cotes Des Blanc yeast or too much sulfites. That particular yeast I mentioned is a very slow and low foaming yeast which is great for fruit wines! A lot of times with it the only sign of fermentation is a slight sizzling sound like a can of cola. It also takes about 3 days to get started.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2012)

Samh200 said:


> its been 72hr since i put my starter in. Starting SG I thought was 1.080 yesterday its was 1.075 today its 1.074 it dont look like its doing anything.no foam no bubbles just looks like dead water sitting there. I have stirred like crazy severl times. should I make another starter? this I my second batch. I had to dump the first one. from misunderstanding the recipe. but this time I followed the recipe to the T...So does anybody have any suggestions???



As was previously asked, what are your temps. If fermentation started temps may be a little low. I used 1118 yeast and mine still took off with temps around 64 but that is very much on the low side. Are you stirring daily. I do this with my must during the initial fermentation. Did you add your nutrient and energizer? Pee can take a while to start due to the high acidity. I'm sure you will get it going again. Try warming it up to 70-74 degrees and give it a stir twice a day. Morning before work and dinner time is my schedule.


----------



## Samh200 (Mar 9, 2012)

My temp... 70-72

Skeeter pee 5 gallon

16 cup suger
14 tsp lemon juice (realemon)
8 cup water
bring almost to boil for 30 min
add to primary with 64oz lemon juice
3/4 tsp tanning
3 tsp nutirent
1 tsp energizer

check SG 1.080

after 24hr I make yeast starter
2 cups water and a 1/2 cup must
added yeast lalvin 1122
after 15 min added 1 cup water, 15 min added 1 cup water for 4 times
added yeast starter
then stirred must repeatily every 12 hrs

waiting for sg to drop to1.050 to add the rest
3 tsp nutrient
1 tsp energizer
1 32oz lemon juice


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd say keep an eye on it. My experience using a starter with pee has been that the initial fermentation is not extremely virorous. My current batches took almost 10 days to 2 weeks weeks to get down to 1.050 I beleive. You could add a little more nutrient if it doesn't take off. Temps look good, keep stirring it 2x a day and all should work out. I generally use 1118 in the pee.


----------

